# Banff Questions



## outofthewoodwork (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a reservation for the Chateau World of Resorts at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa for May 11-18.  Looking at skiing websites it indicates that skiing usually last to late May.  

Is it reasonable to expect skiing while I am there?

I have looked at reviews but is there any new comments on this resort?  Distance from ski areas? Banff?

Any comments/suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 7, 2008)

outofthewoodwork said:


> I have a reservation for the Chateau World of Resorts at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa for May 11-18.  Looking at skiing websites it indicates that skiing usually last to late May.
> 
> Is it reasonable to expect skiing while I am there?
> 
> ...



It's definitely spring skiing time by then.   Sunshine closes at the end of the week you are there as they have their annual Slush Cup.  You'll want to arrive around 10ish as any earlier than that, the runs are still icy and scratchy.  They'll soften up as the sun comes out.  They typically have an outdoor band playing in May at the chalet so people take a break and listen to tunes.  The ski out will be too soft and you'll have to take the gondola down.  Lake Louise would be the same.  I wouldn't go to any of the other hills at that time of the year.

Staying at that resort, you're 5 minutes to the park gates and 25 minutes to the parking lot of Sunshine.  Lake Louise is about 30 minutes past Sunshine.  It's a good resort, nothing too fancy as the units are 2 story townhouses that are all side-by-sides.  You might get a little of highway roadnoise but nothing too major.  The resort is in Harvey Heights, ie. on the opposite side of the highway to Canmore.  You're a 5 minute drive to the downtwon mainstreet of Canmore and 2 minutes to Bow Valley road, which has all the hotels/motels, Tim's and McDonalds on it.

The dates you're staying is considered mud/off season.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 7, 2008)

By mid may only Sunshine will still be open and one of its mountains, Goat's Eye, will likely be closed.  The information about not arriving early is true I find I start later, ski over lunch as the snow is soft but not slushy and then leave or head to the pub when the snow turns to mush.  The thing to remember in spring is check the different levels of the hill top, middle and lower elevations to see where the snow is best. It is a big mountain and conditions vary at the different elevations. If you go out and its icy go in have a hot chocolate and go out later. They keep the lifts open till 4;30 in spring I believe. It is nice to say you've skied in May though and about the only time of the year Sunshine could be warm. My husband is dying for Jumbo glacier(not far from Fairmont BC) to get up and running so he can snowboard every month of the year. 

Joan


----------

